# Would love to move to NZ from the UK



## DeanoRN (3 mo ago)

Hi all, 
just wondering if anyone could possible give me some advice.
Im currently looking to move and was looking at NZ, just wondering what the process is like for a 39 year old fully qualified electrician and how much money would be required on my end, and does anyone know what the job situation is like for tradesmen in NZ.

thanks in advance.


----------



## DeanoRN (3 mo ago)

Bump
Anyone


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

I can't blame you. Here's an article called "How New Zealand became an apocalypse escape destination for Americans"





__





Loading…






edition.cnn.com





So New Zealand has a very open immigration system. Unlike the US, New Zealand immigration website will tell you everything about what's needed.





__





Skill Shortage List Checker – Immigration New Zealand


Official tool to check Immigration NZ's Skill Shortage Lists (Essential Skills in Demand). Search the Long Term, Regional, & Construction and Infrastructure skill shortage lists here.




skillshortages.immigration.govt.nz





Guessing by your profile picture, you seem to be the right age (not too old) and got the right skills.

The immigration fees are not bad. Generally it's so straight-forward that you can do it without an advisor. If you do get an advisor, they must be a member of this organization:






New Zealand Immigration Advisers Authority - Immigration Advisers Authority


The New Zealand Immigration Advisers Authority can help you with Visa matters.




www.iaa.govt.nz





How expensive it is depends on how much stuff you want to bring. 


Here's two international movers








NZ's Best Moving Company for international & NZ moves | Crown


Crown isNZ's leading moving company, specializing in home & office furniture removals, storage, insurance, & worldwide relocations




www.crownrelo.co.nz








__





International Moving Companies | Certified Allied Movers


Looking for an international mover? See why thousands have chosen Allied over other international moving companies since 1928. Request a quote today!



www.allied.com





Here's two New Zealand job sites.




__





Trade Me







www.trademe.co.nz












Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no. 1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site


SEEK is New Zealand’s number one employment marketplace. Find jobs and career related information or recruit the ideal candidate.




www.seek.co.nz





Electricians are in demand everywhere; 

I'd avoid Auckland, the largest city.

Here's my favorite city.


----------

